# 3 Months Free Flickr Pro



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/12/22/ho- ... pro-users/

Flickr are currently offering three months free pro membership. I though it was only for existing pro memberships, but apparently it works with free accounts to.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2012)

I really dislike Flickr

It is probably only free accounts that I am seeing but seeing that someone has decided to display a gallery on flickr my heart sinks. First there are their square thumbnails where we know the images are not square, then if you drill down to see one of the photos, you lose the thumbnails and there is no link back. If it is a large gallery you are only left the option of pretty much going through them one by one. Hate it !!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 8, 2013)

And the other problem with Flickr from a viewer's point of view is that 'view exif data'  doesn't work.


----------



## paolo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> And the other problem with Flickr from a viewer's point of view is that 'view exif data'  doesn't work.



I looked at some exif data of mine on Flickr about two hours ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

I paid for a pro account but it's an almighty ballache to upload all my images. As far as I can see, you can't just go "Oy! Flickr! Upload everything in this folder, including the sub folders please" and sit back while it's all done.

Instead you're supposed to select each individual folder, one by one, and upload the contents, before you do the next one until you just give up.


----------



## paolo (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Flickr. As it happens, this afternoon some my pics were selected for inclusion the Getty library. So maybe - well it's a big maybe - it'll pay me to be there.

No quick suggestion for you Ed. Getting a back catalog up could be a bit dull. Might be worth seeing of you can find a 3rd party uploader. They're had an open API for best part of ten years, so there's a few useful utilities out there.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

paolo said:


> I like Flickr. As it happens, this afternoon some my pics were selected for inclusion the Getty library. So maybe - well it's a big maybe - it'll pay me to be there.
> 
> No quick suggestion for you Ed. Getting a back catalog up could be a bit dull. Might be worth seeing of you can find a 3rd party uploader. They're had an open API for best part of ten years, so there's a few useful utilities out there.


I tried quite a few utilities and got nowhere. Maybe I'll have another look around or try a different service.


----------



## paolo (Jan 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I tried quite a few utilities and got nowhere. Maybe I'll have another look around or try a different service.



If you can persevere or find a better uploader, it's good. Thinks like photobucket are a fugly dogs dinner in comparison.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 8, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> And the other problem with Flickr from a viewer's point of view is that 'view exif data' doesn't work.


 
there is an option for the exif data to be hidden.......


----------



## paolo (Jan 8, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> there is an option for the exif data to be hidden.......



Absolutely


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2013)

I deleted my flickr account when Yahoo bought them. Kidded myself it was because Yahoo sold information back to the Chinese government which resulted in the subsequent arrest of dozens of people and their incarceration. But it's really just because I hate the name Yahoo.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 23, 2015)

I just noticed that bits & bobs had changed on my page, ie stats, then read this - 

http://petapixel.com/2015/07/23/flickr-bringing-back-pro-pay-to-get-badge-analytics-and-no-ads/

So, if I want to keep the 'pro account that never went away', the price has doubled come my next subscription! 

That's my mind made up. Fuck you Flickr.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie - come over to Ipernity !
I've a friends code if you want it ... PM me


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2015)

Hmm, just cancelled my subscription (tbh its only because it auto-renewed last year that I've kept it) so I'll see how I feel come October when it runs out.

Anywhere let you import your flickr pictures?

edit: Jesus Christ what a clusterfuck of UI, I can't find shit now, and no Week/Month view?

Whats with this relentless need to make every fucking icon huge on websites today, I have to scroll down and around and click a dozen places


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, Ipernity does (at least I think so, I'll go check and edit)

E2A - the answer is Yes Artaxerxes , but it may be a "club members" only thing.

Trial sub is 3 mths for 7.99
PM me for a "friends code"


----------

